# Wreck Bouy?



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

Awhile ago I came across a wreck bouy that is sold in stores (which one I can't seem to remember) that is a ball with a small flag on it and the line pays out to the depth of the water then locks into place.. Does anyone know what I'm talking about??? And if so, can you tell me what site to go to for buying it.. If I remember it's like 60 or 70 bucks. My painted bleach bottle with line wrapped around works great,, just a pain to unwind and rewind when done.....

Thanks,

Freedom Won


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Did it have a handle to retrieve the line by cranking it in?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

pull up american bandit, 39.00 without flag, and 44.00 weight with 2 flags 1 red, 1 divers, 250 ft line. west did have but out, haddrells point has for 69.00, but only 39 at manufacture www.americanbandict.com 1 229 248 1010 if that doesent pull up try americam bandict marker buoy, just pulled it up by 2nd name


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*more on bandicrt*







i want to order one also


----------



## Dolphin Passer (Jan 19, 2012)

*Marker bouy*

I believe what you're looking for is @ www.suremarker.com


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I've had a Suremarker and the Bandit Buoy and IMO the Suremarker is better. The biggest thing I like about the Suremarker is the way you retrieve the line. With the Bandit my line was always tangled. The only thing I didn't like about the Suremarker is the handle isn't attached, I dropped the first handle and down it went. I bought another handle and now have a float attached to it. 

Ted

P.S. Keep your eyes on craiglist, I picked mine up used for about $40.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Suremarker.

I carry a cordless drill w/ a 3/8 driver bit. No more hand crankin:thumbup:


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> Suremarker.
> 
> I carry a cordless drill w/ a 3/8 driver bit. No more hand crankin:thumbup:


 Now thats a good ideer right there. :notworthy:


----------

